
Maru OS v0.3: Android 6.0 and Debian on a smartphone - amberj
https://blog.maruos.com/2016/11/03/v0-3/
======
amberj
Maru is an operating system that enables interactive virtual environments on
Android. It's based on the Android Open Source Project (AOSP), Debian
GNU/Linux, and lightweight OS virtualization (LXC containers) and focuses on
mobile hardware It provides a bridge into Android's I/O framework for
interactivity in Desktop mode.

